# larger shrimp



## discusdan (10 Mar 2013)

Hey guys,  I've just added another 4 Amano shrimp to my tank they're brilliant fun to watch.

I'm just wondering if there are any other larger shrimp that can mix with my amano's that are more colourful.

I did wonder about adding some cherry and bumble bee shrimp but my tank is a 200l and even the larger amano's can hide well.

I've also heard its not a good idea to mix cherry shrimp with amano's but not sure if that only applies to smaller tanks?

cheers.


----------



## anttthony (10 Mar 2013)

I had some rock shrimp. not really colorful but great to watch. they fan there legs out sit in the flow and catch food. I seen some really big ones im my local shop last week 

ant


----------



## discusdan (10 Mar 2013)

cheers for the suggestion.
They sound a bit like bamboo shrimp. my lfs has some bamboo shrimp in and they are big. They sit in the current and wave there legs about to catch food.

I was after something a bit more colour full though.


----------



## anttthony (10 Mar 2013)

Yer thats them think every shop calls them something different 

ant


----------



## Alastair (10 Mar 2013)

Never Had any problems with my amanos and cherries


----------



## Alexander (11 Mar 2013)

anttthony said:


> I had some rock shrimp. not really colorful but great to watch
> ant


Meanwhile, this is one of the most peaceful yet BORING animals I ever had. The only thing they do, if everything is OK in your tank, is sitting in the current. Like a furniture


----------



## kirk (11 Mar 2013)

Atya shrimp (vampire shrimp) get quite big and are peaceful. I have two in the tank with cherry, rhili,and orange shrimp. They are great to watch. When ever I have a trim then waft the net to pick up the old leaves etc they appear from nowhere waving their nets  They love water changes too.


----------



## discusdan (11 Mar 2013)

cheers for all the suggestions guys.

I know what you mean about the bamboo shrimp, I saw them in my lfs for the first time sitting in the tank, I then went back a week later and they were still sitting in exactly the same position, not moved an inch!

The only problem with cherry shrimp is I dont think I'd ever see them in my tank unless I had a lot of them and thats going to be expensive. I'm Also planning on keeping discus so expect they would become dinner.

Not sure on the atya shrimp, I did a quick search and it seems they vary a lot in colour, their also a bit weird looking 
Seems all the pretty shrimp are small. I like the rhili shrimp, what sort of size are they?

water change is about the only time I get to see all my amano's. when I turn the filters off they go mad, I guess because of the lack of current. They swim  around frantically for about 10 mins before resting on a bit of wood or leaf.


----------



## Gill (11 Mar 2013)

vampire shrimp look great, little boy calls them rhinos. Rilli are just selective bred cherries, so same size


----------



## discusdan (11 Mar 2013)

haha can see why he calls them that 

Just had a look at a few vids on youtube, they're pretty cool just not sure if I like them or not.


----------



## kirk (11 Mar 2013)

. You will soon have hundreds of cherry/rhili shrimp, I started with 15, I now have over 300 . Every filter clean I find a min of 10 babies. Feeding time is like a red carpet.


----------



## discusdan (11 Mar 2013)

wow, thats a good turn over.

How would they hold up with discus though? I've read that large fish can eat them?


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (15 Mar 2013)

I used to have a cherry tank any cichlid would see them as a yummy treat but cherrys have the fact that they are prolific breeders on their side so might've able to sustain a small population


----------



## discusdan (15 Mar 2013)

What sort of temperature do cherry shrimp like for breeding? tank is currently at 28c as discus prefer higher temp.


----------



## snossage (7 Apr 2013)

I cannot agree that Bamboo shrimp are boring:


----------

